# Dry brushing – Chải da khô: Phương pháp thải độc cơ thể hiệu quả



## nusy (31/5/18)

Phương pháp Dry brushing – Chải da khô được Miranda Kerr và Gwyneth Paltrow tin tưởng thực hiện mỗi ngày.
Phái đẹp thường ưu tiên chăm sóc da mặt với toner, serum, kem dưỡng ẩm, mặt nạ giấy và các liệu trình ở spa. Tuy nhiên, làn da trên cơ thể chúng ta cũng cần được yêu thương, nhất là khi mùa Hè đến và bạn sẽ phải diện những trang phục ngắn hơn. Viễn cảnh thực hiện một quy trình chăm sóc da 3 đến 10 bước lên toàn bộ cơ thể thật là khủng khiếp. May mắn là có một phương pháp dễ dàng bạn có thể thực hiện thường xuyên ngoài bôi dưỡng thể mỗi ngày – chải da khô (dry brushing).

*CHẢI DA KHÔ LÀ GÌ?*
Bắt nguồn từ y học Ayurveda – y học cổ truyền Ấn Độ, chải da khô là phương pháp sử dụng một bàn chải khô chải nhẹ nhàng lên cơ thể theo hình tròn trước khi tắm. Thực hiện từ 3 đến 4 lần một tuần, da bạn sẽ được tẩy tế bào chết và trở nên mịn màng hơn. Bên cạnh đó, quá trình massage cơ thể này còn giúp tuần hoàn máu và bạch huyết, thải độc cho cơ thể và làm giảm mỡ dưới da. Tuy chưa có bằng chứng khoa học về hiệu quả thải độc, nhiều tín đồ chăm sóc da đã thử và nhận thấy kết quả rõ rệt.

_


Ảnh: Shutterstock_​
*HIỆU QUẢ CỦA CHẢI DA KHÔ*
Một hiệu quả chắc chắn của chải da khô là tẩy tế bào chết. Da bạn sẽ mịn màng và bóng mượt hơn. Tuy nhiên, phương pháp tẩy tế bào chết nào cũng sẽ lấy đi lượng dầu tự nhiên trên da và làm da khô hơn.Vì vậy, sau khi chải da khô và tắm, bạn cần dưỡng ẩm cho da kỹ càng.

_


Ảnh: Shutterstock_​
Tuy nhiên, cần lưu ý rằng phương pháp chải da khô có thể không phù hợp với tất cả mọi người. Nếu da bạn nhạy cảm do nội tiết tố (như sau khi sinh hoặc trước khi sinh, mãn kinh, hoặc đang uống thuốc dị ứng) hoặc da bạn dễ kích ứng, nhiễm trùng, thì có lẽ bạn không nên thử chải da khô.

Về tuần hoàn bạch huyết, bác sĩ Raja Sivamani – chuyên ngành y học Ayurvedic cho rằng chải da khô thực sự có tác dụng. Vấn đề với bạch huyết là nó không có hệ thống bơm để tuần hoàn trong cơ thể (như máu được tuần hoàn nhờ hoạt động của tim). Vì thế, bạn cần phải tuần hoàn bạch huyết bằng cách vận động cơ thể như đi bộ thể dục, tập yoga hay chơi thể thao.

_


Ảnh: Shutterstock_​
Nếu bạn ngồi quá nhiều hoặc có sẹo trong mô liên kết (fascia), bạch huyết có thể bị ứ đọng. Khi đó, cơ thể sẽ trì trệ trong hoạt động thải chất gây hại như thuốc trừ sâu trong thức ăn, chất gây ung thư trong khói thuốc, hoặc chất độc trong môi trường bị ô nhiễm. Lực ấn nhẹ từ hoạt động chải da khô sẽ giúp đẩy dòng bạch huyết di chuyển trong mạch máu, tương tự như hiệu quả của một liệu trình massage.

_


Ảnh: Shutterstock_​
Nhiều chuyên gia cũng cho rằng chải da khô còn có tác dụng giảm mỡ dưới da. Chải da khô có thể tác động vào các mô liên kết. Mô liên kết là một mạng lưới chứa hệ thống bạch huyết và dây thần kinh. Khi các chất này ứ đọng trong mô liên kết, bề mặt da sẽ bị lồi lõm sần sùi.

*CÁCH THỰC HIỆN*
Bạn nên chọn một loại bàn chải được làm từ sợi thực vật. Chú ý không sử dụng sợi tổng hợp vì loại sợi này có chứa chất hóa học không có lợi cho da bạn. Cán bàn chải nên dài để dễ dàng với tới những khu vực như phía sau lưng.

_


Ảnh: Getty Images_​
Hướng chải rất quan trọng với hiệu quả thải độc cho cơ thể. Bạn cần chú ý chải hướng về phía tim. Bắt đầu từ bàn chân và di chuyển dần lên trên. Đừng chải quá mạnh đến mức da bạn đỏ tấy và thô ráp.

Xem video để học cách chải da khô như Miranda Kerr:






Khi chải đến phần thân, ở những vị trí khó chải như bụng và ngực, hãy di chuyển bàn chải nhẹ nhàng theo vòng tròn. Đây là những nơi da nhạy cảm hơn nhiều nên bạn cần chải nhẹ hơn so với da chân và cánh tay.

Sau khi chải da và đi tắm, sử dụng dưỡng thể có tinh dầu bưởi hoặc cây bách . Tinh dầu bưởi và cây bách là hai loại dầu hỗ trợ tuần hoàn và chuyển động của bạch huyết. Tinh chất từ cây bách là một chất giải độc giúp loại bỏ độc tố và dầu bưởi dễ ngấm vào hệ thống bạch huyết, kích thích tuần hoàn và giải độc.

_


Ảnh: Shutterstock_​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

